

Rob Reid: The $8 billion iPod (Copyright Math - TED Talk) - sramam
http://www.ted.com/talks/rob_reid_the_8_billion_ipod.html

======
drucken
Youtube link to Rob Reid's TED talk:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZadCj8O1-0>

